# January NYC Dart Frogger Gathering - Postmortem



## radiata (Jul 24, 2010)

Last night's January NYC Dart Frogger Gathering was rather disappointing compared to the December Gathering. I thought that my use of Doodle.com to select an optimum meeting date and my email reminder was helping to improve attendance, but It looks like I was wrong.

I'm very open to any suggestions to improve attendance...

Should I send out more than one email reminder once a date is chosen?

Is there anything wrong with the location of the current venue?

Should we have a meeting every other month, or maybe just quarterly?

Should we drop meetings on weekdays and meet on weekends? If so, where?

Other thoughts?

Thanks,
Bob


----------



## reptileguru2135 (Dec 10, 2012)

I would like to be informed of this meeting as I am new to the hobby and live on Long Island, would be very interested in meeting more froggers.


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

Bob, first of all, thanks for working so hard to get us together. I felt bad about it, but something came up.... Sending you a pm.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

we gotta have these on some other day other then a monday or tues eve


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

There's nothing wrong with what you're doing Bob. Some people's schedules just don't mesh sometimes. The email reminder's are good. The location is good... close to a transportation hub so it's not hard to get to. Not sure about weekends though. Overall, it's a good process.


----------



## Groundhog (Dec 17, 2006)

Let me add to thanks for your efforts and hospitality, Bob. 

Seems to me that should we meet on a weekend, it may have be somebody's home, no?


----------



## radiata (Jul 24, 2010)

Enough soul-searching. Information for the February gathering will go out soon...


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

Bob, if I know NY'ers, I'd say you need to announce "Free Beer, Poker night, dancing ladies [or men, for Julio], all the pizza they can eat", and keep the 20$ entry donation in fine print.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

Hahah funny Shawn don't make go NY on you, next time I see you your car will be on cinder blocks when you leave


----------

